# Should we retire in Italy?



## poes_crow

We have a place to live if we decide to retire in Italy. It's the family home of my in-laws who are now deceased and who have willed it to their U.S. children; their other children already live next door and the house is virtually empty. 

It's a row of homes in a private setting in Chieti and they maintain a small farm; all are related and look out for each other. I think it would be a good thing, but can't bring myself to go so far away from my son and small grandchild. Picking up the language again shouldn't be too difficult and I've had private tutoring as well as other classes. My heritage is Italian as well, having ancestors from Avellino in the little village of Valatta. 

We have been sending money for taxes, utilities and repairs, new washer, painting, etc. to reduce the financial burden on my SIL's. It would probably be a lot cheaper to live there than here in the U.S.. I think with our SSI and pensions we shouldn't have any problems financially.

I just can't convince myself to take the final step. Any ideas?


----------



## stefanaccio

I am three years from being in your shoes. I have a house in Valle San Giovanni near Teramo. My solution, for now at least, is to live a month or so in Italy then return to the USA for a couple months. Will see how this works.


----------



## Nardini

As US citizens, you will need to consider the problems that would be presented to you should you wish to immigrate to Italy (or anywhere else in Europe, come to that). If you can gain Italian citizenship then I suggest you take that route as soon as possible, to prevent future problems if you do decide to immigrate here.

Of course, the real answer to your question is contained in your question. You have already pointed out what you think will be emotional problems for you - leaving your children and grand children. These problems will only gain in your mind as you live here and find the inevitable annoyances and problems that are part and parcel of Italian life. 

Just consider what you already see as potential problems - then add a few more that you don't yet know about and you will find your answer.


----------



## poes_crow

Is it necessary for me to become an Italian citizen to live there? My spouse was born there but considered a U.S. citizen (since his mother was actually born in America); as a child she was sent to Italy to live with relatives after the accidental death of her own mother. 

I don't view your reply on a positive note, but perhaps I needed to see another's view on why I can't make that step. Of course, you're right.


----------



## Nardini

poes_crow said:


> Is it necessary for me to become an Italian citizen to live there? My spouse was born there but considered a U.S. citizen (since his mother was actually born in America); as a child she was sent to Italy to live with relatives after the accidental death of her own mother.
> 
> I don't view your reply on a positive note, but perhaps I needed to see another's view on why I can't make that step. Of course, you're right.


I hope that you can see where I'm coming from. I certainly wouldn't want to try to convince you to leave your home, friends and family in order to pursue a dream of living in Italy. As a US citizen, you will need to sort out a great deal of paperwork - permissions, grant of residency, etc. That is before you get to the somewhat fraught task of transferring funds from the US to Italy. Now, don't get me wrong here, I am not trying to pour cold water onto your dream - just highlight some of the problems you may very well face in order to simply live here. Citizenship would be, perhaps, the easiest way for you to make the move to Italy and feel safe in the knowledge that whatever political changes may happen in the future, you will remain safe here - that is, of course, if you have entitlement to citizenship here by way of family heritage. 

It is a very big move to change house when one is older (as I myself am, in fact). It is an even bigger step to actually change country at the same time. It is quite possible - and permissible - to hold dual citizenship, by the way.

You might consider renting a house here for a few months and try it out? You will need to take many of the steps with regard legally staying here, such as a visa, permesso di soggiorno (as a US citizen) and residency (if you are here 3 months or more). If you can cope with all of that AND still are in love with living here, then you can continue with the task of moving here full-time - without the exercise having cost you a fortune to discover your dream has just evaporated.

I'm not being negative at all here, just trying to stop you making a big step with your eyes half closed, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Jimcb

Hi Poes,

I'm an American citizen married to a lovely Italian girl (woman, lady). Love of my life, etc.

We've been living in Rome since summer 2007. We're here simply because she is an employee of the Ministry of foreign affairs and we had to come back with her job. (Last 25 years have been spent in Africa, Middle East, South America, and the USA, Miami specifically and New York City)

As Nardini has mentioned, it will be a BIG change to pick up and move over here lock stock and barrel. 

Consider coming for an extended holiday. You mention you have a property. Well, that is quite convenient and I think you should check it out. You've got to live here to know if you want to "be" here for an extended time. My Opinion.

Italy, as so succintly explained by Nardini, is a complicated place. 

"As a US citizen, you will need to sort out a great deal of paperwork - permissions, grant of residency, etc." 

You mention your spouse is Italian by birth. Considered an American or not he will have Italian citizenship. Check with the nearest Italian Consulate. Hope you're not near Miami because that consulate is totally a mess since Fiona left.

My personal experience is I love it and hate it all at the same time. Depending where we are. Romans are an arrogant self centered lot, IMO (sorry if any Romans read this and feel offended) but we've been other places where the people are absolutely wonderful.

We are considering buying a property on Lago Trasimeno near Perugia in Umbria.

It is NOT cheap to live here!

Hope I've helped a little bit.

Jim


----------



## poes_crow

Thanks jimcb. As for me, a big city like Rome is the last place I'd choose to live. I much prefer the smaller, quiet villages like the one in Chieti where my spouse comes from. Actually, the older the town or village, the better I like it and far from the "maddening crowd" if you know what I mean. When I visited Rome, I found it to be dirty, crowded, too much traffic and too hot, etc., although it has tremendous historical value without question. I visited Ponte Corvo, just outside of Rome and it seemed like a nice, quiet town; of course, that was quite a few years ago. 

I realize it's not cheap to live there, so I'll have to figure out income vs. expenditure to see if we can make it on SSI and pensions.


----------



## Jimcb

poes_crow said:


> Thanks jimcb. As for me, a big city like Rome is the last place I'd choose to live. I much prefer the smaller, quiet villages like the one in Chieti where my spouse comes from. Actually, the older the town or village, the better I like it and far from the "maddening crowd" if you know what I mean. When I visited Rome, I found it to be dirty, crowded, too much traffic and too hot, etc., although it has tremendous historical value without question. I visited Ponte Corvo, just outside of Rome and it seemed like a nice, quiet town; of course, that was quite a few years ago.
> 
> I realize it's not cheap to live there, so I'll have to figure out income vs. expenditure to see if we can make it on SSI and pensions.


Hi poes_crow,

Believe me we don't live here (Rome) by choice. LOL 
We do own our apartment though, so it's convenient since we have to be here for a bit longer.

You are so right about the small village aspect and I believe you would truly enjoy your life in Italy once dug in, so to speak. Again there is your son and grandbaby, but the world is becoming a smaller place every day.

I certainly don't know if it's allowed on this forum, but you may want to look at this. 

Robbing Banks Legally 

If you need direction on those books please let me know.

All the best in your deliberations. 

By the way Fiona (my wife) is a bit of an expert on immigration,citizenship and etc. If you need more info on those.

Regards, 
Jim


----------

